# vpnc stopped working

## Timbers2k

I've had vpnc set up on this box since it was built. It's been working fine up until recently. I hadn't used it in about a month, but when I tried it last night it will not work. It seems to make the connection, but then does not set up the routing. I get this error:

```
 recluce ~ # vpnc

Device "eth0

eth0" does not exist.

SIOCSIFMTU: Invalid argument                                                                                                                                                                   

RTNETLINK answers: No such device
```

Where is it getting eth0 eth0? Seems like that is the problem, but I've got no clue where that is coming from. Any help will be appreciated.

Tim

EDIT: Looks like there are a couple of bugs addressing problems like this. I can wait a few days to see if they are fixed. 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331447

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331445

----------

